# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Congratulations Lizz

## sassylass

A new grandson, how wonderful for you all.

----------


## Kenn

Thanks sassy, wee man was hollering down the phone at me earlier this evening, off to see him in the morning, will keep you posted.

----------

